# Technical Analysis Services?



## DeepikaCool (11 January 2013)

I am a software engineer and i am looking a long term investment in stocks and share market . As i already told that i am looking for a long term investment i need a technical analysis services. I want to know from where i can get these services.


----------



## CanOz (11 January 2013)

*Re: Technical Analysis*



DeepikaCool said:


> I am a software engineer and i am looking a long term investment in stocks and share market . As i already told that i am looking for a long term investment i need a technical analysis services. I want to know from where i can get these services.




well um....lets see...you could LEARN. 

Seriously, if you are a software engineer then you would know that you could program a system to trade for you...

CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 January 2013)

*Re: Technical Analysis*



DeepikaCool said:


> I am a software engineer and i am looking a long term investment in stocks and share market . As i already told that i am looking for a long term investment i need a technical analysis services. I want to know from where i can get these services.




I think you need to learn what technical analysis is before you start getting services.

http://www.ataa.com.au/

Is a good place to start.

Even better may be to do a search on this forum on "technical analysis"

Also find out what a "black box service " is , and avoid.

gg


----------

